# Help finding flickering string lights...



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

A couple years ago I bought a strand of cluster lights at Walgreens, just because. Well, they were awesome and when I went to buy more, they were all gone. Last year I assumed I could find them again and buy more. Nope. I did find one dusty box at another Walgreen's, but that's it.

They are 100-strand mini lights, orange and purple, and they flicker spastically.

Pardon the sideways video. I wasn't thinking...
flickerlights.flv video by wilbret - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y251/wilbret/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y251/wilbret/flickerlights


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sry there wilbret but i have never seen them anywhere,
maybe name or company would help to find more


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

*I'd love...*

to give the name of the company, but they weren't exactly branded. They were in a generic box at Wal-Greens. JUst your typical Chinese lighting... Ting Shen is the only name I can find.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

It wasn't these was it? http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml02/02076.html


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

*wasn't those*

My lights are your standard size lights, not the rice lights...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Probably not what you're looking for but Spirit is carrying two tone lights and I believe they are purple and orange. If they have a blinker bulb, it may work for you.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

Jdub - I actually made some this way, using green, purple and orange. I just made the green lights blink and it has a nice effect.


----------

